# Upatate New York weather 2017-2018



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

How's the weather everyone?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Cold


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Agreed. -45 windchill tomorrow


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I don’t mind the wind chill. I don’t like the sub zero basic temps. Was 17 below three days ago. Right now it’s 5 above (basic temp) even though it’s blowing pretty goid so I worry less about stuff not working.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Currently -4 but feels like -22. I don' plan on leaving the house unless I have to.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

COLD and i got a bunch of snow drifts everywhere


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Same here small drifts, but they are heavy snow


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Im moving to florida!


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Stop it tpc,


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

That was as of now


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Forget you weather service....but the checks coming in are nice


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

LET IT SNOW lowred:lowred:lowred:


----------



## Cardinal L&L (Mar 3, 2016)

looking for a company(s) interested in teaming up on project. We have a list a plow trucks sites that spread from Rochester to Dansville, Canandaigua, Mt. Morris Geneseo, Nunda, Perry, Springwater, Warsaw, Pavillion. Please contract dan @ 585-352-9544!!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Cardinal L&L said:


> looking for a company(s) interested in teaming up on project. We have a list a plow trucks sites that spread from Rochester to Dansville, Canandaigua, Mt. Morris Geneseo, Nunda, Perry, Springwater, Warsaw, Pavillion. Please contract dan @ 585-352-9544!!


 Get something in Geneva, I got a couple of Guys that are going to get the layoff. Experienced operators with my equipment.


----------

